# Best buys on schutzhund equipment?



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I am getting ready to order some equipment for Kaid. First where is the best place to order from? I need some good prices and second what in your opinion does a beginner need?

Right now I am planning to get ball on a rope(probably 2) and I want a training vest. Anything else?


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

good question Im gonna order a tug, ball on a rope and a puppy pillow..my girl has her eval for PP friday..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hallmarkk9 for balls, tugs, and the vest
bridgeport equipment has a great harness for protection training(it is the tracking one, but I only use it for protection) For tracking, just a fursaver is fine.
You'll also want a fursaver, tracking line, short thin obedience lead, I would get a tug as well as the balls for training. 
Oh, and this is named after a trainer in the club I go to-you may like her favorite ball:
roni ball


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Me and my dog prefer the Gappay balls (from Hallmark), but they pop off the strings instantly, we've gone through so many I can't remember. The ones from EliteK9 (the yellow one with the black string) seem to hold up better. I still use the Gappay ones, but remove their string and put on my own (thicker, longer, and has a big chunk of leather it's tied to so I can lift my dog up tugging on the ball and it won't come off). I like knots at the end, no loops or toggles (even getting hit in the knuckle with the knot is enough, can't imagine a toggle!).

We use the harness Jane posted for protection. Seems to be good quality and great price compared to others.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been very very happy with all the equipment I have gotten from Dog Sport Gear (leashes, ball on ropes, dumbbells, fursavers, tugs, puppy bite wedge, tracking lines). You can't go wrong dealing with Ralph and they make some great quality items and offer excellent customer service.

All the items listed thus far are good things for starting out. I also like to use an OB leash that doesn't have a handle on it when doing any leash work in which the you may not be physically holding the leash but would like to have it on in between doing exercises where you are holding it and not. Rationale is that you don't want the dog's leg(s) to get caught up in the handle loop by accident (eg doing recalls, etc).


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

I will put in a second vote for Bridgeport Equipment. I love their "English Rein Leather" leashes. I have their tracking harness as well and it held up through Lana's early agitation work great. It still looks like brand new, but I hardly use it now because she has progressed in training to not needing it any longer.

I have to say that my favorite ball came from Petco, and had I known that it would hold up for more than three years I would have bought a few more. Being that I got it three years ago, I don't remember the brand, and I haven't seen it in a pet store or catalong since then. Grrr...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: krylosI will put in a second vote for Bridgeport Equipment. I love their "English Rein Leather" leashes. I have their tracking harness as well and it held up through Lana's early agitation work great. It still looks like brand new, but I hardly use it now because she has progressed in training to not needing it any longer.
> 
> I have to say that my favorite ball came from Petco, and had I known that it would hold up for more than three years I would have bought a few more. Being that I got it three years ago, I don't remember the brand, and I haven't seen it in a pet store or catalong since then. Grrr...


Is this the ball? It is Petco's brand and my dogs have alot of them, they love em. And they do last forever.
The only drawback is they have only one hole where the sqeaker use to be, so a dog could get that suction tongue thing going that could be dangerous. I should drill another hole in them and run a rope inside! I don't use them for training, but just play:
http://www.petco.com/product/105837/Ruff-Toys-Bounce-and-Squeak-Ball-Dog-Toy.aspx


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

Jane, no, that isn't the one. It's more like the other "ball on a string" ones that were posted earlier in the thread... but not one of the big-name brands. I think it actually had a bell in it when I first got it if I remember right, but I removed that right away. I'm too lazy to post a pic of it right now... perhaps this weekend


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

fordogtrainers.com has a ball with a bell inside:


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Hallmark K9 for Gappay balls. Be sure to get 2 or more so you can play 2 ball with your dog. Having gotten several at USA nationals, I think they may have fixed the string issue because we've been going at it twice a day without a problem. This is with a 9 month old that doesn't always like to out.


----------



## itisdieter (May 16, 2010)

I use Hallmark for my balls on a string, but am looking for someone different, they rape you with their shipping charges - 11 bucks shipping for 4 balls


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We just started as well and I have just ordered the Bridgeport harness, still waiting for it to come in though. I will be using this for protection training.

I would also recommend getting:

- balls on string
- tug
- light weight leather obedience lead
- fursaver (still gotta get this)
- tracking line
- leash tab
- prong collar

This is what I have now and I am thinking of adding the following in the next couple of weeks:

- fursaver
- puppy pillow/tug
- flags for tracking (right now I have nothing because my wonderful 13 month old puppy decided to EAT them!)
- crate fan/cooling blanket for the summer months


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pretty much anywhere you go shipping will cost you. Leerburg has the roni ball, much like the gappay, has a looped string vs the knotted one. I don't use the t-handled one.
Leerburg | Roni Balls

A club with a website can get a discount with mass ordering from hallmarkk9.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We wait until several people need stuff and then place an order together (friend gets cheaper pricing). That way we get closer to wholesale price, and don't have to pay individual shipping charges. When I just need one or two things I try to borrow (and lend out my extra things) until we do an order. Right now I'm borrowing a dumbbell and long line for protection, and lending my harness, a smaller prong collar, and small Fursaver.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Hallmarkk9 was always my favorite place to order from I think their prices are really reasonable and when the balls came off the string he replaced them...that was kinda funny actually...Rorie latest balls have been softballs (our backyard is on the baseball field) They were given to her by the elementary gym teacher. We just use them to play with but I think she is fond of them because they come from the kids.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He replaces them when they come off? lol then I'm owed about 10!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He did.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I also like Hallmarkk9.com for all of my stuff I need. Jim has been great, I have spoke with him several timeson orders I have placed. You can call and ask him what type of equipment he would recommend for you and they are very basic things he will point you to.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

The only thing the bell is good for is the vets bank balance.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I see a few things I would like to purchase from Hallmarkk9 but they don't ship to Canada!!!

All of the good sites don't!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Bummer...there are probably Canadian places that are almost as good though?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Elisabeth,
Have it sent to someone you trust in the US, then they can re-label it-send it on to you...


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I would call Jim at Hallmark k9 and ask him if he would ship to Canada. I am willing to bet he will.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Don't your clubs have most of the stuff for new members to borrow? Seams a lot of money to give out if someone decides they don't like it after a month or two.

I have a lot of equipment but I've built it up over years, and I still don't own a proper tracking flag. I have a round piece of hard wood out of the rubbish bin from the local DIY shop which I sharpened at one end and stuck a piece of red tape to the other. Must be about 15 years old now, both the dog and myself know what it is and I don't see any reason to give out money for nothing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For tracking flags I just use surveying flags. $2 for 50 of them. I often give some away to newcomers, or they get damp and rust or the flag gets knocked off. Sometimes I'm laying 2-3 tracks at a time.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

HMV said:


> Don't your clubs have most of the stuff for new members to borrow? Seams a lot of money to give out if someone decides they don't like it after a month or two.


Really this is true. I have always worked with people who were more than happy to share leads, lines, collars, harnesses, treats, balls, etc. Especially puppy stuff because they outgrow it so darn fast anyway.

Initially all I really needed was a collar, leash, and something to motivate the dog. Sure we've picked up a lot of gear (and dogs!) over the years but we didn't start out that way. Truly, we didn't start picking up a lot of gear until DH started doing helper work...and now I feel sometimes like we're a rolling equipment vendor.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Other sites not mentioned:

Elite k9

Police K9 Equipment - BITE SLEEVES, BITE SUITS CANINE, WORKING DOG, MILITARY, POLICE, EQUIPMENT, 

Active Dogs
Activedogs.com -- Working Dog Equipment, Service Dog Vest and Harness, Dog Vest

Before I drop a boat load of money, I do borrow equipment from club members, especially finding a harness. I try different things members have to see if its a go. 

For "non SchH " stuff - like sun canopies, crates, frontline, etc I shop at 
Petedge and Care a lot pets

PetEdge.com Wholesale prices on exclusive dog grooming and pet supplies and Home - Pet Supplies Sale and Discount Pet Products, dog supplies, cat supplies, dog food, cat food, pet meds, Care-A-Lot Pet Supply


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, our club has almost everything for new members to use, I just feel like I should have this too. I plan to stay in the sport with Stark and I plan to continue with a new dog in a few years so building up a "stock pile" is a good idea to me.

I am borrowing a few things right now, mostly long lines for tracking and some leads for protection. I am in the process of looking for a fursaver too but a club member may have one for me. I am going to trade her a few puppy things I have for her upcoming arrival in lue of the things I need. 

I think I will contact Jim and see if he would be willing to ship to Canada, I have no problems paying the fees attached so I would assume he would be okay with it?


----------

